# Can Nissan Recalls Expire?



## rjb2k3 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a 2002 Altima 3.5se.

A couple weeks ago my car started getting DTC P0340. I just researched the problem and found out my car is within the range of vins listed for NTB03-124, which would replace my camshaft position sensor for free assuming the previous owner did not bring the car in for this recall. My car has been stalling and running rough, mostly under heavy electrical load, specifically when my heater is on full blast. To avoid this, I've been using the blower on very low until I can replace the affected sensor. Very annoying as it is very cold and we are due for a big snow storm tomorrow. Hopefully the snow will not freeze on my windshield.

Anyways, will Nissan still honor this recall after over 10 years or should I just go ahead and pick up the part for $70? My understanding is Nissan will replace 2 camshaft position sensors and 1 crankshaft position sensor.

Also, should I be concerned about the alternator...as the car really acts up when the heat is on full blast and stalls without warning when approaching a stop light/sign or slowing down.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, as long as it hasn't been done. Just call your local dealer and ask them to run a ServeCom on your VIN number


----------



## rjb2k3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Unfortunately the recall was already done by a previous owner; I guess these things are built to fail. Ordered one for store pickup at Advance, got there and opened the box to find the front sensor in there, needed the rear. That was the only one they supposedly had in stock. I stalled on an I-93 offramp during the blizzard. I'll try to pick one up tomorrow before work I suppose.


----------

